# Helping an elderly relative (UPDATED: He's rounded his last bend)



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

This is a cut and paste of my "Introduce Yourself" page and it was suggest I repost this in the "N" gauge forum, so here goes. 

Hey folks, 

Brief explanation. 

I am the guardian for an elderly married couple in an assisted living center. He was/is a model train enthusiast who built pretty elaborate running systems on large tables. She is his wife, my mother. Both are in mid to late '80's with typical health issues for that age. 

They both are memory impaired, he more so than her. He is bored to tears, and I don't mean that in the figuratively.

Anyway he wants to set up a simple "N" gauge train set on a table about 30" x 72". He has some locomotives and a bit of track. I have ordered him a table and will put a top down on top of that appropriate for securing the track to and some model buildings and such. 

I am not a model train guy but want them to have this as a shared interest to help them cope. 

I am asking for some mentoring with this endeavor. 

He has a bit of track that appears to have UNITRAK S243 on the back. 

I need to order enough track, power supply, and other items so he can set up a simple track about 25 inches wide and 60 inches long with two 180 turns. If this goes well he can then modify it. 

Does anyone care to become my mentor? 

Best wishes to all, 

Half Throttle.....


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*This is what I posted on the "Introduce Yourself thread: *I know this heresy, but I'd advise you to start with a Bachmann EZ-track starter set like "Thunder Valley", and add straight sections as desired. I hope you're at least somewhat handy, because I might put 4 power connectors in a loop that big - a starter set will come with a curved one, and I'd want another curved one and two straight ones (you can get those at Amazon). Hooking them all together isn't rocket science; but if you've never changed out a wall switch it may seem complicated.

First, please understand that my parents are also in their late 80's; and my mom is legally blind. So I think I have some idea of your situation. The difference is that I live about 200 miles southeast of Seattle and they live in Phoenix. You have to decide how much money you're willing to invest, and whether you want to be a model railroader yourself - because if this isn't the hobby for you IMHO you shouldn't even consider fancy new locomotives, high-end power packs, or Digital Command Control (DCC). For what it's worth, 30" x 72" isn't going to give you 60" straightaways - more like 48". 

Most of us shop online at modeltrainstuff.com and I also use hobbylinc.com . Their prices are a little higher and their order processing is slow, but their selection is better.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

GNFan, 

Thanks for the input. Sadly my mother has already purchased some locomotives and a caboose and a flat car. They have enough of the S246 rail to do one side of the track, I need enough matching rail to make a track to fill up a 30 x 72 inch table top. How many pieces of straight and curve would this take? 

I live about 20 minutes away and am there about three times a week. 

What would be a good, simple controller to purchase? The cost of all this is being covered by them, they are in a good spot financially. I have a strong electrical background, just not in model trains. 

Thanks again for you help.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm sorry, but I don't know anything about Kato Unitrack. And you had better make sure that all of the locomotives are either DCC or non-DCC, because they "don't play well together" - and you can decide how to power the thing.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

First in a series of dumb questions....feel free to laugh. 
I've determined that the track segments he has are Kato brand. This is stuff he had from when he was really into it. 

Will Bachmann engines run on a Kato track and power supply? 

There is a Kato kit that looks appealing. The kit and the track he has now would probably give him a good start.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for the heads up on the DCC issue...will check out what he has.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

In general, track is track. But again, whether your Bachmann locomotives will run on a particular Kato power supply depends on whether both are non-DCC, which is good old-fashioned Direct Current; or whether both are DCC, which is kind of like Radio Control except that it's signals sent through the track. (And that summarizes what I know about DCC). DCC powered track can destroy the motor of a non-DCC locomotive. I suggest you post some pictures of the locomotives in the boxes they came in, and hopefully from the markings or labels on the boxes we can determine if they're DCC or non-DCC - and then you can tell us what Kato power pack you're looking at - and we can decide if that power pack is compatible with your locomotives.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

My mother was buying the rolling stock and just buying whatever looked pretty.....I think it was Bachmann rolling stock.....next time I'm down I get photos and read what the boxes say. thanks...


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

That's what I figured - that your mom bought some Bachmann locomotives without knowing what she was buying. Although around here, "It was pretty, so I bought it!" is usually considered a good explanation.


----------



## mesenteria (Oct 29, 2015)

It boils down to this:

All common suppliers meet the same standards for 'gauge', which is simply the distance between rails. The rails are all 'nickel-silver', a copper and tin alloy that allows transmission of electrons along the rail surfaces, and that's where the motive power gets its power...from metal rails. So, Unitrack, EZ-Track, Atlas, Walthers….alla same same....PROVIDED IT IS ALL THE SAME GAUGE.


Secondly, the motive power must be able to use the type of power supplied to the rails. If it's old fashioned DC, and thousands still use it, then the motive power should work, provided it has what is called a 'dual mode' decoder in it, a system that will work with either DC or DCC. Also, if the power supply is DC, then a straight DC motor will work. Two ways to power the locomotive, IOW.

However, if the power supplied is to be DCC, you MUST have a decoder in the locomotive. So, simply, modern decoders will work either way, DC or DCC. But if your system supplies DCC digital signaling over the power to the rails, you must have a decoder to interpret the signals. 

I hope that doesn't confuse you.


Bottom line:


It's best these days to spend a bit more and get a DCC locomotive because the decoder will allow you to run the trains in either DC or DCC. But if your train set is labelled DCC, you MUST have a DCC locomotive, which the train set should include as a matter of course. If you buy stuff piecemeal, beware the matter of power control.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Kato Unitrack is a good option for roadbed track -- it's widely considered to be the best option available. It does come in sets which enable you to put together track in a given configuration, or to expand a previously purchased set.

As far as that being heresy... not at all. Different folks have a level of participation in the hobby that is right for them, and this sounds right for the current situation.

My recommendation would be for a limited feature DCC system like the Bachmann EZ Command or MRC Prodigy Explorer. Those should provide the basic functionality needed, without getting into the complexity and expense of a more advanced system.

As far as a mentor... you found us. There are plenty of folks here willing and able to provide plenty of advice and guidance. Just ask questions, and you will be enlightened! The only dumb one is the one you don't ask. None of us was born knowing this stuff; we learned it by either trial and error or asking others with more experience than we had.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I suggested getting a new Bachmann set mostly because I know it and could advise him on EZ-track and how Bachmann's goofy power wiring works; and I'm under the (possibly wrong) impression that Bachmann sets are less expensive than Kato and more widely available. I think my local Hobby Lobby has more Bachmann than my LHS has N scale. Then the OP tells us this Unitrack is from the old guy's "glory days", and he seems determined to reuse it - but we have no way to assess its condition.

I don't know how to discreetly ask this of the OP (although I tried). When the old guy passes, do you want to be a model railroader? If your answer is NO, is a DC consist chasing its caboose around a big single loop enough? If so, then build the loop and start collecting inexpensive freight cars. If it's not, there's not much you can do (even in N scale) on a 30" wide layout beyond a couple of sidings in the "infield".


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*I responded in the other (Introduce yourself) thread*



Half Throttle said:


> This is a cut and paste of my "Introduce Yourself" page and it was suggest I repost this in the "N" gauge forum, so here goes.
> 
> Hey folks,
> 
> ...


 

Half Throttle; 

Please see my response in the "Introduce Yourself here"
thread.

thanks;

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

I've got thick skin so you're welcome to be blunt. 

I decided to go with the Kato as he had several pieces of straight track left from his hobby room. He managed to put them together just fine. His motor skills are pretty good if he is sitting down. He lives pretty much in the moment. Case in point he was watching the history channel presentation of D-Day. He did not know who was fighting or what the fighting was about. He would have been 10-15 during the war years, his brother served and he served in the Army during the Korean era. 

I have no interest in continuing the hobby once he passes on. Likely the set will be given away to whomever in the family expresses an interest.

Financially he is in good shape and has a budget of maybe 700 bucks to spend on this to get going. After that it will be nickel and dime for buildings and such. I'm donating time and some materials. Once the track is laid out he is likely to spend most of his time doing buildings and such. His tracks he had setup at my mother's house were elaborate and detailed. 

He has two modern looking freight locomotives, one has DCC on the bottom, the other does not. I intend to go DCC. My mother has ordered some HO cars, the will not work of course. I have set up a wish list on Amazon that we share and she is to put items for purchase there and I will review and order them. I am guardian for both of them and have trust accounts set up so that I may make purchases. 

Yes, do to size limitation I imagine that what we are going to wind up with is a long oval with a siding, perhaps two, set up opposing each other from the exit of the curve. I'm not really concerned too much with that, the point being is to give him something to look forward to every morning when he gets up. Again, once a working track is going I expect his focus to become the buildings and such. Thanks everyone.... 

Now, more stupid questions from me, Round Two....

The Kato (Faster Kato?) kit I am looking at is the M1 Basic oval track starter set with power pack. 
It does not tell me if the power pack is a DC or DCC. I would prefer DCC has one locomotive he has is marked as a DCC. Does any one know if the M1 kit is a DCC kit? 

I am assuming the Bachmann DCC locomotives will function on the Kato track and power supply, is this a false assumption? My step dad says he doesn't care about lights.

I'm looking over the Bachmann set and it is a 56 x 38 oval....this is too wide for the room he has. Sure is tempting though....a complete answer in a box.

Again, thanks for everyone's input. If you have any questions for me please post away. I will likely order in the next couple of days. He's as excited as a 6 year old on Christmas Eve...nice to see.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Modeltrainstuff com is usually a lot cheaper than Amazon. True, I bought a Bachmann starter set from Amazon a few years back. And you had better be careful hanging around here, or you'll start doing things like enjoying waiting at a RR crossing.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

GNfan said:


> And you had better be careful hanging around here, or you'll start doing things like enjoying waiting at a RR crossing.


As a kid my house was only three hundred yards or so from the main line going N/S in Oklahoma. There was a big siding that was in frequent use. We use to go visit the guys in the Caboose. They would let us up in the car and look all around. Very nice guys that were bored and probably missing their kids. 

We flattened a ton of pennies and actually found a few of them afterwards. Had one rip through the wheat we were standing in waiting for the train to go by.

Anytime I am near where there is a working steam locomotive I try to ride it. The Lebanon/Rusk in Texas was my favorite. Again because the train crew was very accommodating.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok, I checked out ModelTrainStuff and found some sets that look promising. 

Here is the list of what is contained: 
(1) ES44AC Gevo Diesel Locomotive
(1) Mixed Freight Train Set with 6 Cars

Approximately 3'x4' Oval of Track consisting of:
(4) Kato 248mm 9-3/4" Track
(1) Kato 124mm 4-7/8" Track
(1) Kato 124mm 4-7/8" Road Crossing/ Rerailer Track
(1) Kato 62 mm 2-7/16" Straight Track
(1) Kato 62 mm 2-7/16" Straight Feeder Track
(8) Kato 315mm 12-3/8" 45 Degree Radius Curved Track
(1) Kato Crossing accessories
(1) Kato Power Pack
(1) Kato Rerailer / Uni-Joiner Remover


It says this is a 3' x 4' oval. But the eight 45 Degree RCT have a 12 3/8 radius. So if I put four of the curve pieces together does that give me a 12 3/8 (approx) width? I know on some of the stock layouts I see the put a straight piece of track between two pair of 45 degree pieces. By just doing a 180 with four pieces in series this should keep my width down . Am I missing something?


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Well after more investigation I think I am going to get the Kato M2 basic from Model Train Stuff. It comes with an SX power supply, which I think is DC. 

Here's what comes in the kit. 
Complete oval of track (12 3/8" radius)
Grade crossing/rerailing track
Passing Siding
Storage Drawer for locomotives/accessories
Kato Power Pack SX

He has two locomotives, of which one is labeled a DCC. It is my understanding a DCC will work on a DC track but not vice versa. 

Does anyone see something I have overlooked with this?

I need to purchase a sheet product of some kind I can cut to 30 x 72 inches for him to lay this track on. I was thinking a sheet of high density insulating foam board and using large headed brads for anchors. Would this be feasible or is there already a solution for this?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

12 3/8" radius is 24 3/4" diameter; and that's probably from track center to track center and doesn't take into account the width of the track or roadbed. It probably will fit in 30", but derailments will probably end up on the floor at least half the time.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Instead of using sheet products to build benchwork, you could simply use 30” wide interior slab doors. They will be 80” long. 
I have a small HO layout with Kato track on two of them and they work fine. 
I just made legs from 2x4s in the corners in an L arrangement. Be aware that the only strength for attaching screws will be right along the edges. 
Or, they could just be set up on sawhorses. 
I wish you success in this endeavor. It’s a worthy cause.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks for the math check and the hint about interior doors....


How do you anchor the track to the door?


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

On the question of mounting the track to the board. 

I am really reluctant to have Full Throttle (had to give him a name) to have a bunch of brads, pins or other sharps in his room. Can the track be mounted to the table using double sided tape or museum putty?


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

You don’t really have to anchor Kato track. There are stubs in the bottom where pilot holes could be drilled through for screws but the only time I’ve done this is on an elevated line, mounting to bridge piers. 
You could put small dabs of white glue every so often on the edges but I would keep that minimal. 
Some other members may have suggestions on things they’ve done with it.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

The current version of the Plywood Prairie RR uses 3M foam double-sided tape (the kind with the green tartan backing) to stick Bachmann EZ-track to plywood. There's enough surface area at the section joints to stick to quite well, and I can remove it by putting a knife blade between the track and plywood and twisting.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

First of all, you are correct that the power pack that comes with the Kato M-series sets is DC only. It's not a great pack, but it's a serviceable one. It will still be useful for operating lights, turnout motors, and other accessories.

Fastening it down: you don't have to, although it's probably a good idea to do it, especially if it might accidentally get shoved at some point. I agree about not using sharp objects, just in case. Little blobs of hot melt glue at intervals will work, or you can spread a thin layer of adhesive latex caulk under it. That will hold very well , but it can easily be pried up with a putty knife if necessary.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

CTValleyRR said:


> First of all, you are correct that the power pack that comes with the Kato M-series sets is DC only. It's not a great pack, but it's a serviceable one. It will still be useful for operating lights, turnout motors, and other accessories.


Will it power the locomotives?


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Did you see the pics I posted yesterday to my "My New Project" thread? If Full Throttle doesn't have the vision or dexterity for N scale kits, those are ready-to-use cast resin structures and die-cast vehicles. I'm having a lot of fun just arranging them; and my long-term plan is for this to be the "infield" of a "pizza box layout" of a circle of Bachmann EZ-track (OK, so it's a 24" pizza) and some of my favorite rolling stock.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Half Throttle said:


> Will it power the locomotives?


Of course. But only one at a time (or several at the same throttle setting, which may or may not be the same speed). A basic DCC set will give you more options, allowing you to operate multiple locomotives independently at the same time.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*DCC or DC*



Half Throttle said:


> Will it power the locomotives?


 Half Throttle;


I'm going to suggest you make a few basic "overall goal related" decisions before getting any deeper into purchasing. 

First, since you say you yourself have no interest in model railroading, and full throttle is likely to be happy with a basic loop + a couple of sidings, DCC is, in this case, an unnecessary expense and complication. Old fashioned DC will run one train around a loop and into/out of the two sidings quite well.
DCC does require some initial programming, (each locomotive will need to have it's own unique digital address programmed into it; and some ongoing button pushing to determine which locomotive you are going to run.
DC, on the other hand, will run only one locomotive,(or pair of locomotives) at a time, in the same direction, and (if coupled to each other) at the same general speed.
To park a locomotive on one/or both, of the sidings will require a simple on/off electrical switch for each siding*, but that's as complicated as the wiring for this simple a layout is likely to get. In short, to do what I think you want, DC will work as well as DCC and cost a bit less, and most importantly, be easier for full throttle to understand and operate.... (More complicated track arrangements, on bigger layouts, designed for more complex operations, would get much more benefit from DCC.) 

* Some turnouts (track switches) are the "current routing" type. I believe Kato Unitrack turnouts are, but I'm not sure, and I recommend you get advice on this point from a member who uses Kato turnouts, since I don't.
A current routing turnout can not only change the mechanical route the train takes (main loop, or siding) but also acts as an electrical switch by sending electric current only to the track the turnout is set for. (again, EITHER the main, OR the siding, but NOT both.)
Using current routing turnouts would render the electric on/off switches that I mentioned earlier, unnecessary. The turnout itself would apply/remove power from the siding. This would also simplify operation for full throttle.

Second; Can you make the table/door a bit wider than 30"? The doors come in 30", 34" and 36" widths. Going to 36" would make it possible to fit the curves onto the table better. A minimum 9-3/4" radius curve will actually need about 24" of table width to fit the curved pieces and still have a fraction left over. These tight curves will produce a lot of overhang of car and locomotive bodies so I'd say 30" of table width would be about right for these very tight curves. Any larger radius curves like 11", 12" and up, would need the extra table width, so if you can fit a wider table into the room, I strongly recommend doing so.
So when shopping for train sets, or individual track pieces, It's vital to know how much width of table you have available.

Third; Locomotive type. The ES44-gevo locomotive you mentioned as coming with one of the Kato train sets is a large, very modern, diesel locomotive. (Possibly large enough to require a bigger than 9-3/4" radius curve.) Do you think full throttle would prefer a steam locomotive, or possibly an earlier type of diesel, that he may remember seeing when he was young? Or would he not really care? 

regards:

Traction Fan:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Sorry I've been absent. Wife and I took a week off and went to Colorado to see out daughter. 

In the meantime...
Table was delivered as was the Kato track kit. Full Throttle has managed to get it all set up and I think it may even run a bit. Mom says the locomotives don't move but FT says one does from time to time. 

I am going down tomorrow with my VOM and see what I can find. 
I am going to review all the advice and wisdom that has been most graciously bestowed upon me. The item about the "Current Routing" may be a factor in this. He may have the power going only to the siding...

I will learn more tomorrow...

Thanks again to all of you...


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Ok,

I got by Full Throttle's place today. He had the switching switch installed correctly. You flip a switch and it goes one way, flip it and it goes the other. 

However he had not put the piece of track in that allowed power to go to the rails, he thought that was what the switch was doing. 

I installed the rail with the plug in it and the train now runs in circles. The DCC train works ok, the DC train hums and if pushed may move for a bit. It was the one that got dropped a couple of times. 

Since he could not get the train to run he kept taking out pieces of track thinking one was open. Now that it runs he will put some more straight sections into it and maybe make the siding operational with a switch at each end, he has enough hardware in the kit to do this. 

Thanks to all...

One odd thing. The controller has FOR-NEU-REV on it and a reostat type speed control. In either FOR or REV it takes off in one directions but as you increase the throttle it stops and reverses. This is the DCC locomotive.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

Does the DC loco run better after it's "warmed up"? It may be old enough that the gear grease has solidified. That's what it sounds like to me. Taking apart an N scale locomotive can be frustrating, but a good de-greasing and re-lubing of the trucks, worm gears, etc. may do the trick.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

GNfan said:


> Does the DC loco run better after it's "warmed up"? It may be old enough that the gear grease has solidified. That's what it sounds like to me. Taking apart an N scale locomotive can be frustrating, but a good de-greasing and re-lubing of the trucks, worm gears, etc. may do the trick.


When we bump it with the other locomotive it runs for a bit....


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

On the plus side of things. I was trying to place the engines on the track by hand. FT showed me at little plate that fits the track that when you put the engine on it the engine slides into place real nicely. He was tickled to show me that.....I used it from then on.....

By the way, this thing has been a hit. I go into his room and he is just delighted. He now has a focus and something to look forward to on a daily basis.


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Excellent to hear that things are going well. 
Yes, the little track plate is a rerailer. Railing HO locos without one is tough enough. I couldn’t imagine doing it with N. 
Thanks for keeping us updated on the layout and Full Throttle’s enjoyment. It’s one of the better stories I’ve seen on here.


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*Dirty wheels? & railing ramp*



Half Throttle said:


> On the plus side of things. I was trying to place the engines on the track by hand. FT showed me at little plate that fits the track that when you put the engine on it the engine slides into place real nicely. He was tickled to show me that.....I used it from then on.....
> 
> By the way, this thing has been a hit. I go into his room and he is just delighted. He now has a focus and something to look forward to on a daily basis.



Half Throttle;

Glad to hear that full throttle is enjoying his layout! That is a very kind thing you have done! :appl:

With regard to the DC locomotive's running problems, first the wheels may be dirty, especially if the locomotive has been stored for years. Rub a Q-tip, wet with alcohol, across the wheels. It may remove enough crud to show whether the wheels are dirty, or not.
You won't be able to turn locomotive wheels by hand, because of the gearing. A simple DC power pack, or even a nine-volt battery, can be used to power the loco and rotate the wheels. You can probably get a DC power pack from E-bay for very little cost.

[NOTE: Do not connect either the DC power pack, or the battery, to the track while that track is connected to the DCC system controller. Doing that could damage the DCC system badly.]

I had to do this wheel cleaning recently on two locomotives that had been sitting on a shelf for several years. First they wouldn't run at all. I set one upside down in a locomotive cradle. I connected one wire from a DC power pack, to the wheels on one side of the loco. The other wire I connected to an X-acto knife. I held the knife blade, lightly, against the surfaces of each of the wheels on the other side of the loco. As the wheels turned, the knife blade scraped off the heavy dirt. Then, I used a Q-tip & alcohol to finish the cleaning.

For light cleaning (which needs to be done periodically) You can lay a paper towel, wet with alcohol, across the track and hold the loco's front wheels on top of the towel. The rear wheels need to be on the rails. Turn the power up to get the wheels turning against the towel. You will see black streaks on the towel made by dirt from the wheels. Repeat with clean areas of towels until the wheels don't leave dirt streaks. By turning the loco around, (with the rear wheels on the wet towel), you can clean the rear wheels.
The rails need cleaning too. They can be cleaned with a rag wet with alcohol. A piece of an old cotton bed sheet, pillow case, or T-shirt makes a good cleaning rag fro this job. 

There is a commercial wheel cleaner available, designed for N-scale locomotives. It makes the job much easier than the first method I described. The cleaner is made by the German company Minitrix. 
You just set this cleaner on top of the track. It has brass strips on the bottom that pickup power from the rails and feed it up to the brass bristles on the top. The loco is set on top of the cleaner with it's wheels held against these brushes, and as the wheels rotate, the brushes remove dirt from the wheels. This cleaner is expensive, but it's so super-simple to use that I thought it would work well for Full Throttle. The wheel cleaner is the blue & white striped thing on the left in photo 2. 
(It actually comes in the green that shows a little, near the brass strips on the bottom. I painted mine for easy identification, since several club members had them.) 

Does the rail ramp FT has look like the one in the top photo?

Regards;

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## traction fan (Oct 5, 2014)

*What's a locomotive cradle?*



Half Throttle said:


> On the plus side of things. I was trying to place the engines on the track by hand. FT showed me at little plate that fits the track that when you put the engine on it the engine slides into place real nicely. He was tickled to show me that.....I used it from then on.....
> 
> By the way, this thing has been a hit. I go into his room and he is just delighted. He now has a focus and something to look forward to on a daily basis.



Half Throttle;

I mentioned using a locomotive cradle in my last response, but didn't include the photo. This one is made of two strips of 1"x 2" glued onto a 1" x 3" base, covered with felt. It makes working on the bottom of a locomotive, or even a structure with a peaked roof, very easy, and protects the outside of the loco, or structure.

Traction Fan :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Wow, lots of information here. 

The Kato brand locomotive I ordered from Japan came it. FT was over the top. Anyway he put it on the track and it works perfectly. Follows the commands of the power supply in a very linear way. 

My mother had purchased a caboose for him and I tried to put it on the track. It did not seem to fit well. A freight car he had fit even worse. I flipped them over. The caboose was missing one axle and the freight car was missing every axle. No telling what became of them. 

I have ordered a set of freight cars for him, they are not of the same time period of the steam locomotive but have the same coupler. 

I will try to post of photo sometime when I can clear out my PhotoBucket account.

Again, thank all of you for the pearls of wisdom you have tossed before me. HF has a new lease on life. He is smiling and laughing more and really enjoys showing me his set up. 

This is priceless....


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

I'm glad to hear that.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

very cool indeed..... how about a pic ... i love helping people just to see that joy in there face is over welming .


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

sid said:


> very cool indeed..... how about a pic ... i love helping people just to see that joy in there face is over welming .


AARGH....my PhotoBuckete account is full. To delete photos I will have to pay a months subscription in order to login...


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

FT is 89 years of age. Due to memory impairment he must live in an assisted living center. He suffers from depression and is often morose. This Kato N gauge train set has been a God send to him. He has something to focus on and anticipation of things to arrive in the mail Again, FT and I thank all of you that have contributed to this success. If you pass through Oklahoma City, send me a PM if you would like to drop by. He is really pretty decent company most of the time.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

he sure looks happy . nice lil table lay out too.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

sid said:


> he sure looks happy . nice lil table lay out too.


The smile is genuine....he really does enjoy the simple layout. It offers him some challenges but he can pick and choose.


----------



## lyrics 51 (Mar 9, 2016)

What a great story! I work with older folks a little bit and I had never heard of a relatively complex hobby having this effect! Thank you so much for posting!


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

lyrics 51 said:


> What a great story! I work with older folks a little bit and I had never heard of a relatively complex hobby having this effect! Thank you so much for posting!


I think it is similar to jig saw puzzles it that regard.


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

Just a note to keep in touch and to again thank all of you for your help. This train set has been a real success. Full Throttle is often found working on his hobby set when I come to visit. My mother frequently buys him small items to add to the collection. A local hobby store has become a great day trip activity for him, the owner of the store knows his situation and makes certain that his purchases are in line with his layout. 

Hope ya'll get a warm fuzzy from this. I do.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank you for update . This is just wonderful. very happy he has such caring people. many of our elderly have been put to the way side an forgotten about. It brings one great joy to see people helping the elderly. he looks like he really enjoys this . very positive .


----------



## prrfan (Dec 19, 2014)

Excellent to hear and see, Half Throttle. All of us are glad we could help, but it was your efforts and action that pulled it off. 
All the best to you and Full Throttle.


----------



## nxn (Feb 4, 2020)

This is a wonderful story/thread. I love all the palm trees! True style. I can almost feel the ocean breezes


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

Half Throttle said:


> Just a note to keep in touch and to again thank all of you for your help. This train set has been a real success. Full Throttle is often found working on his hobby set when I come to visit. My mother frequently buys him small items to add to the collection. A local hobby store has become a great day trip activity for him, the owner of the store knows his situation and makes certain that his purchases are in line with his layout.
> 
> Hope ya'll get a warm fuzzy from this. I do.


cool trees!


----------



## Half Throttle (Jun 7, 2019)

I received a call this morning and was informed that my step father has passed away. 

I wish to thank all of you that made the time and effort to help me set him up with an N gauge model train set. For many months it was his pride and joy and brought much pleasure to him. When I would visit he would demonstrate his new lay outs and he took great satisfaction in being able to arrange scenery. It was an escape for him from all that troubled his mind. Again, I thank all of you for bringing some joy into a old body with a young heart. Safe travels Full Throttle......

Signed,

Half Throttle....


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

My sincere condolences to you and your family on your loss.


----------



## QueenoftheGN (Dec 10, 2019)

I’m sorry for your loss


----------



## flyingtomg (May 7, 2013)

Half Throttle said:


> I received a call this morning and was informed that my step father has passed away.
> 
> I wish to thank all of you that made the time and effort to help me set him up with an N gauge model train set. For many months it was his pride and joy and brought much pleasure to him. When I would visit he would demonstrate his new lay outs and he took great satisfaction in being able to arrange scenery. It was an escape for him from all that troubled his mind. Again, I thank all of you for bringing some joy into a old body with a young heart. Safe travels Full Throttle......
> 
> ...


Half Throttle,
I did not participate in this thread a year ago, but it is nice to see that the efforts of the folks here really helped your step-father. I didn't know him, but it's good to hear about someone who found happiness.

My sincere condolences to you and your family.

Tom


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Half throttle,

My condolences. Despite your loss, you can be comforted in the knowledge that you helped make his last days happier and more fulfilling. The world needs more people like you.


----------

